# A "Must See" video from the Outer Banks - 10/28/2013



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.saltminded.com/2013/10/29/drum-blitz-from-the-kayak-video/


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Bad ass!!!


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lucky


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice video.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I'm with Rob, Bad Ass.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

SICK!!!!! Freaking awesome fishporn.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm there just got a yakk!


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Nice


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Pretty work


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, a pedal drive really shines there. I want one!


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Nice.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sick! Didn't think anyone else listened to Morphine.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Great video!!!! Thanks for the share


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 17, 2011)

Great video. Makes me want to move back to the beach!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome! U don't get many calm days like that and with reds feeding too--epic


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

What a video! Wow!


----------

